# What's the name of that film... the one like the Matrix...



## Schizoanalysis (Oct 13, 2010)

So,


I forgot the name of the film that came out... the one like the Matrix...

Reality as virtual... or some such pseudo-pop-philosophy.

Does anyone know?


Ta!


----------



## masenko (Oct 13, 2010)

The only one that comes to mind is eXistenZ


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Oct 13, 2010)

I don't think that's it.

The one I mean came out in the cinema a few months ago (at least, it came out in Australia then).


----------



## masenko (Oct 13, 2010)

Inception?


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 13, 2010)

Came across this topic when googling "films like the matrix":
http://www.davidicke.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5778


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Oct 13, 2010)

masenko said:
			
		

> Inception?




Ah, yes! Thank you. That's it.



@Wabsta

Great link. Thanks for that! Damn my lazy ass for not having googled it in the first place.


Am checking out the films now!


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 13, 2010)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> masenko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Inception is a pretty damn awesome movie btw


----------



## overlord00 (Oct 13, 2010)

first off, *inception* does not share a whole lot with *the matrix*... *the 13th floor* is what i would have said.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Oct 13, 2010)

Reality as virtual / the virtual as reality.

I haven't actually seen it... but when it comes down to manipulating consciousness or some such, I'd call that a similar subject matter.

Not that I've seen it, but I got that impression from the ad.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 13, 2010)

Inception is not so close with The Matrix. But I watched Inception so it's a goody-good movie!


----------



## jumpman17 (Oct 13, 2010)

masenko said:
			
		

> The only one that comes to mind is eXistenZ



That's what I would have said. Awesome movie too.


----------



## Strider (Oct 13, 2010)

I'd have said The 13th floor as well as Dark City.


----------



## Icealote (Oct 15, 2010)

Crap I was thinking Scott Pilgrim o.O


----------



## Rydian (Oct 15, 2010)

I was thinking What The Bleep Do We Know.

Didn't like that much.


----------

